# Angelfish compatibility



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi i am the proud owner of a newly aqquaired used (but leak free) 33 gallon high tank. Dimensions are 24 by 12 by 20. Im planning to add (after cycling of course) cherry barbs pepper cories penguin tetras and a dwarf gourami. My question is: would an Angel be ok in this community? I would add it last. (Probably 4 months after the tanks is cycled)
thanks in advance

Alexa


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Add one angel around 2'' high- just one or two mind you- no more than 3. They are generally peacful- but watch out for the annoying ones at your LFS- dont pick them.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have an albino angel that is 2'' high in my tank with a guppy, some danios and two pearl gouramies in one tank. In another I house a marbled angelfish also 2'' in a 20 gallon tank with 3 female bettas, a mild male betta, four blind cave fish, two dwarf frogs, a crayfish about 3'' , a ghost shrimp and 3 hillstream loaches.

They live together nicely but dont stuff a 20gallon like me because I have been in the hobby since i was four. Also if you intend to copy the 3-female-one-male betta trick, dont unless you choose the mildest females and a male with drooping fins or a male that is being kept in a tank with other fish at you LFS



Keep the angel with some schooling fish, like your cherry barbs, no more than 3 corys, I would say dont buy either the cherry barbs or the penguin tetras- two sets of schooling fish will be eyesore in an aquarium of your size. Adding a dwarf gourami is and excelent choice


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The tank is not large enough to support all those fish. I like penguin tetras so I'd go with them and ditch the barbs


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

.....and get a mate for the gourami...If you get an angel make sure it's a baby so that it it grows up being accustomed to it's tank mates. Good luck


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yea aggreed


----------

